# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Best thing to remove body hair that DOSENT make it grow back thicker/hairyer/worse

## needbigguns

Shaving body hair only makes it grow back thicker/more of it/worse or appear thicker due to the way in which it cuts the hair, does waxing make your hair grow back worse than before ? What about Veet ?

Is there any way you can remove hair so that when it does grow back it is thinner/less visable/less there

Thanks

----------


## fitnessNY

I get my chest waxed and it does not grow back thicker.

----------


## captain chet

wax my man, wax

----------


## mitch911

how often do u guys need to wax i wanna do my chest/abs and traps

----------


## needbigguns

does it grow back quicker or anything when you wax ? Basicaly i want to remove body hair and when it eventualy does grow back i NEED it to not look any worse than before - thinner if possible. What about Veet for men ?

----------


## Ranger5

Flamethrower!

----------


## zoso428

ill tell you what not to use..epil stop and spray biggest waste of money ever

----------


## captain chet

It grows back a lot slower. Do this for a test, pluck out one random chest hair and see how long the hidden part is, that is the part that is below the surface of the skin. When you wax, you remove the whole hair, not just the part that is above the skin like shaving. So with NO hair in the folicle, your body has to first create a new hair, and then have it sprout up through the skin before its visible. Probably will be around 2 weeks untill you notice the new hair. And because its a NEW hair it will be a lot thinner than if you shaved it. Remember how your chest hair first came in? It was a lot finer than once you started shaving it, it will just be like that again.

----------


## needbigguns

so waxing will definitly not make it come back thicker ? Or more visable ? - Am i right in thinking when it eventualy grows back it will be exactly the same in thickness colour and amount ?

----------


## captain chet

It will be the same thickness, if waxing promoted thicker hair, balding and thinning men would wax their heads to get thicker hair regrowth.

----------


## SexyKitty

Laser for sure. It's a long process (you need about 5 sessions total) but 90%+ is permanently removed. Whatever comes back, if any is kind of like peach fuzz

----------


## captain chet

Can you get laser done on your neck? I get these ingrown hairs where my hair grows at an obsurd angle and every time i shave it gets irritated. I was wondering if they could laser off part of my neck hair

----------


## Rictor33

I only get my back waxed, but I still shave my chest.... Chest and back waxing together is just way too expensive....

----------


## divinepwr

It is a myth that hair will grow back thicker by shaving or waxing. Waxing would be effective the longest. It actually pulls the hair out by the follicle. Shaving just cuts it at the skin level.

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

There is only ONE true way to permanently remove bodyhair and that is electrolysis. Problem is, you first need to find a MALE electrologist, because females do not use enough electric current so it doesn't kill the root of the hair and it will grow back. After you find a male electrologist, expect to spend about 500 hours in the chair in excrurciating pain. At any time, only about 30 percent of your hair is in a growth stage, the rest is in a dormant stage. That is why when you shave or wax, you will see stubble days later. It was those dormant folicles. So when you kill the root, it doesn't matter if it's dormant or growing, the root is now DEAD but it takes forever and is very painful. But once its over, its a hair free chest and back forever!!!!!!!! No other way. It's a bitch but worth it when it's over. Electrolysis is the only real way. But don't go to a chick!!!!!!

----------


## Hard Head

Laser or Laser

----------

